# sealant for vivarium



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

what sealant can i use to seal the corners of my yemen's vivarium ??

Aquarium Silicone Sealant 310ml tube- Black | eBay UK


Aqua Mate Sealant - Aquarium / Fish Tank Manufacturers | eBay UK

??


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Any aquarium sealent will be fine.

Jay


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Any aquarium sealent will be fine.
> 
> Jay


^this^


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Any aquarium sealent will be fine.
> 
> Jay


so this will be fine ??? >>> Aquarium Silicone Sealant 310ml tube- Black | eBay UK


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

It's aquarium sealant, so yes


----------



## fitzy64 (Sep 21, 2010)

Any bathroom sealant from a DIY store will do as once they have gone off they are completely neautral, look for an anti fungal one, don't let anyone kid you that you need anything else.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

fitzy64 said:


> Any bathroom sealant from a DIY store will do as once they have gone off they are completely neautral, look for an anti fungal one, don't let anyone kid you that you need anything else.:2thumb:


Iffy subject, I have used standard silcone numerous times. But the issue is, if you get one with anti-fungel chmicals in then it will cause issues as the chemicals leach over time and are harmful to reps. Also if the solcone ever comes into contact with standing bodies of water then it will also leach chemcials into the water, that although arnt harmful to people, they are to reps. 

If you can find a standard slcone that contains no anti fungel treatments, mould treatments etc, and if it wont ever come into contact with standing bodies of water where the rep will drink, then it will be fine. But there are very few situations where this applies. 

Where as aquarium silcone, is 100% safe, contains no chemcals, and no chance of leaching chemicals into the viv. The question is, do you want to spend a few quid more and be 100% safe or do you want to save a few pounds and possiable risk injury. 

The choice is always yours. I will always recomend aquarium silcone, unless i know the environment and can safly recomend ordinary silcone. But to be on the safe side, as you never know what people wll do, aquarium silcone is always worth the extre few quid. 

Jay


----------

